# pedeling picture thread



## jettubes (Dec 18, 2008)

please post picture of you pedelings, id love to see them


----------



## nissan480 (Dec 19, 2008)

Malaysian black tip and dehanni


----------



## jettubes (Dec 19, 2008)

man they are beautiful :drool: :drool: :drool: 

ok here are some of mine.

Rhysida nuda













Ethmostigmus rubripes


----------



## nissan480 (Dec 19, 2008)

Very nice

Where the heck is everyone else..I know we're not the only two with plings,lol


----------



## Choobaine (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## jettubes (Dec 20, 2008)

whats species is that?


----------



## MaueR (Dec 21, 2008)

Paraotostigmus rex ?


----------



## moose35 (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## sarahpede (Dec 21, 2008)

that is cute seying mommy with babies


----------



## jettubes (Dec 22, 2008)

are they Thai Giants? they are to die for, dam i want some the only prob is i live in Aus ahhh well we still have some stunning pedes over here.


----------



## -Exotic (Dec 22, 2008)

this is actually a cool thread 

Thanks again for doing this jettubes 

:razz: 

-Exotic,


----------



## jettubes (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah no prob man im just very interested to see what pedellings of other species look like.


----------



## radicaldementia (Dec 22, 2008)

S. subspinipes mutilans

Born in late July


















taken a few weeks ago


----------



## Steven (Dec 22, 2008)

an old picture, i even forgot what specie this pedeling was from  
but it did look very nice tmo


----------



## nissan480 (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh my Lord...Me want,me want NOW!!!Dang steven..that is b.e.a.utiful...I am becoming a huge fan pedeling's.Please,try and remember what specie

Anyone in the state's have any pedelings for sale?I have 4 kritter keeper's that need occupant's.


----------



## Choobaine (Dec 22, 2008)

Hmm I might have something somewhat similar...

this pedeling eats my skin (sorry this is the only photo I have of it's whole body...)





Scolopendra cingulata from greece


----------



## Steven (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes indeed, _Scolopendra cingulata_
that's the one  
(the "obscuripes" colorform if i'm not mistaken),


thanx for reminding me


----------



## jettubes (Dec 22, 2008)

KEEP EM COMING!!!  i love the little mutilans


----------



## A.Gneist (Dec 24, 2008)

Here I have a Picture of a Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes from Malaysia. Frech born.







More Pedeling pictures from me will come


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 24, 2008)

My little mutilans eating a freshly molted cricket.


----------



## -Exotic (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a feeling this might be a sticky soon.. =D


-Exotic,


----------



## peterbourbon (Dec 24, 2008)

Steven said:


> (the "obscuripes" colorform if i'm not mistaken),


It's the greek colorform as pedeling. 

Regards,
Turgut


----------



## cjm1991 (Dec 24, 2008)

A couple young pedes ive got. S. Polymorpha and Rhysida Longipes
Not the rarest or most expensive pede, but I always like the younger ones color





Red and blue always looks good together IMO


----------



## jettubes (Dec 24, 2008)

yes i love pedelings as they have the most beautiful colorations and they are always brighter when young.
man subspinipes plings are stunning. wish i could get some


----------



## krabbelspinne (Dec 25, 2008)

@ Steven:

here is a pic of the "obscuripes" - colourform of Sc. cingulata:


----------



## jettubes (Dec 25, 2008)

im ganna post my pics, im glad i made this thread. How can we make it a sticky?


----------



## pandinus (Dec 25, 2008)

scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes from Hawaii












John


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Dec 25, 2008)

Do you have any of the Hawaiin subspinipes left?
That is the locality I am most wanting atm.


----------



## pandinus (Dec 25, 2008)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Do you have any of the Hawaiin subspinipes left?
> That is the locality I am most wanting atm.


unfortunately momma died and i sold off all of the offspring, mostly to breeders so they could build up stock, but from what i have heard from most, they either mostly got sold off or died. there is another locality with the same color in malaysia, but i have heard this is rather uncommon as well.

its a very small morph, the mother was only the size of a typical s. polymorpha


John


----------



## jettubes (Dec 25, 2008)

wow so subs come in size rangers aswell?


----------



## pandinus (Dec 25, 2008)

absolutely. there is another morph of S. s. subspinipes on the island, the same that i think is also found on vanuatu cant remember for sure, that grows to about 8-10 inches.


John


----------



## jettubes (Dec 26, 2008)

come on more pics ;P  :worship: lol


----------



## pandinus (Dec 26, 2008)

one more of the babies & then one of mom for comparison












john


----------



## cjm1991 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thats a beautiful pede ^^. I would love to own one, are the pedelings for sale??

Edit: Nevermind I didnt see your post one the 2nd page. I will have to look for one of those though, its gorgeous.


----------



## jettubes (Dec 26, 2008)

lol my photo bucket is not letting me copy and paste photos :wall:


----------

